# Kindle Apps/Books not showing up



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The other day, 2 of my apps did not show up on 1 of my Fire's HDX. Yesterday, I called Mayday. I spoke to someone who did everything & failed to fix the problem. Then, to an app tech, who could not solve solve problem. The tech put in a ticket to have the specialist look into it.

Then today, some of my books dissapeared. I figured that it was because CS had deregisterd & re-registered my device. So I looked in my Book's Tab. I did not have any of my recent books shown. The books shown were older books that I purchased. I did the reboot/ reset twice. I synced. Nothing. Yesterday, I noticed that my MYK page had changed on this kindle. I had already read about the changes here, so was not surprised. Tonight, I spent around 3 hours downloading the books from my MYK on this device. I did this from this device & it did show the current books, just not my Book's Tab. I'll have to contact Mayday again about this problem.

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did Mayday again about the missing current books in my Book's Tab. Spoke to CS and then a Tech. Had to put another ticket in. He couldn't fix the problem. I asked if it might had been caused by the new changes in MYK page changes. He thought that it could be.

If this should happen to you, let kindle CS know. Let me know as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't noticed this happening; will keep an eye open for it!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. CS said that if it happens  to other people, then they will work on a software update. I still do not have my current books shown from that date, on my Book's Tab. I got a few books recently, after that date, & I am now getting these books shown on my Book's Tab.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Toby,  and they aren't in the cloud??

I had something different tonight but I bet it is related to the MYK change (which I hadn't heard of and still know nothing about)..

Usually I buy books but rarely expect them to land immediately any more.. I kind of miss that happening.. remember the excitement with K1 and the magic of ordering a book and there it was.

Anyway I was reading People Magazine, saw a book review and looked up a book of interest.  I also noticed a related book and discovered that I did own that book AND another book by that author, so I downloaded them from the cloud.  I then purchased the new book.

After awhile (and not long enough.. I should have remembered about pending orders not showing up.

Anyway I went on Amazon and ended up on My Devices and Content and there it was.

So I went to deliver it to my HDX and ACK.. got a message indicating that this device was not registered to my account!!  Of course it is.

So after getting that message I chose a book I bought a week ago and got the same message.

Hmm

So I went into chat with CS and explained it all, including saying perhaps I was just jumping the gun.. though more time had passed..

But I was floored when this person decided I should de-register the device.  I said "with all due respect, I have no intention of doing that at this point".

He or she assured me it would change nothing.  Now, when my HD fire was lost for a couple of days Amazon deregistered it and it was a three day, several tech nightmare getting my stuff back.. I have a lot of books and apps and on the HD I had many more ON the device than I do on my HDX currently.

So he/she said would I talk to  a member of their specialist team.. and we started over.. 

We again did a hard reset and start but she? forced the book to download,  but it didn't deliver to the device.. however around that time it finally, from the my devices and content page on amazon.com  stopped claiming the device was not registered to my account.

At that point, either because I asked it to deliver , or she did.. it still wasn't on my device, but it WAS in the cloud and I was able to download from the cloud.

I do think the message saying the device wasn't registered to my account may be part of the mess you are in, Toby.. so far I'm not as deep into the mess.. but software that lists a device and then claims it isn't registered, even though it is on your device list..  something is buggy.  Or as both of my CSAs tonight termed it  

A glitch.

Uh huh.

Sounds like a database problem..  Amazon.com knows you bought the book and shows it to you (me).  Amazon also shows you (me) a correct list of devices on the account.  But then it gives a bogus message.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have experienced this problem as well since the change.  My big thing is checking kindle books out of the library and have them sent from Amazon to my HDX.  I then will go to MYK and have the books delivered to my other kindles as well.  Probably 1/4 of the time it gives me that message about the designated kindle not being registered but after 2 or 3 attempts it accepts it.  It is annoying and a bit time consuming but not a drastic problem.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That is good to know, Sheila!  It was the first time I encountered that message.. as time went on with the first CSA, I had concluded that time would be a factor in getting things to work.  When he/she said I must deregister the device I just hated that some users might actually DO that..  And then the higher level person.. though I think they were probably at the same call center somewhere in India.. well the first person I got was Nathaniel, who immediately turned me over to  Pawanpreet who later, after I refused to deregister the device,turned me over to Deepika who still wanted me to deregister.

As for the message:

03:43 AM(GMT) Deepika(CSA): It may be some type of technical glitch please do not worry about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, de-registering doesn't really do anything except disconnect it from the amazon account.  When you re-register it, everything is just the way it was before.  At least, that's been my experience when I did it to fix a glitch.  And sometimes it does fix weird behavior.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazon CS had me do that, deregister, and my mail, and some other passwords had to be put in again. My problem is the books listed in my Books Tab, even with the cloud tab being on. In other words, I can not download those missing books from my Books Tab. Then, when I went to MYK on that Fire, I can not type in the books name. I have to scroll and scroll to find the book, which I did not do, because I went to my MYK on my iPad to type in the names, since the MYK update is not on my other devices so far.

I do think that it does have to to with this update. Even the tech thought so too. I also think that both of your recent problems might be the cause of the MYK update.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When I lost my HD, Amazon deregistered it for me.  The device was returned to me and it took 3 CSAs and a couple of days to get things back.  Could be something more was done, than just deregistering, but not that I'm aware of.

I just know that after I had it charged, we couldn't get things (music, apps, books) back where they had been.. even displayed in the cloud and they could only say I had a lot of books, which I do, but that didn't work for the music, where I really didn't have that many items.

I agree, Toby.. all the years I was working in programming, then systems, and system design.. the first question you ask when something is strange is "what was the last change made?"

The error message I got is beyond "glitch".. something is seriously out of sync and I'd have to think something is wrong with the database keys or something was improperly converted.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just have to say sorry to you for your having to go through that. It does sound like what you and I said. Since Amazon has not contacted me with a solution, I am thinking that they have not solved this problem. I am thinking that one of these days soon, I'll have to restore the Fire to Factory Settings as my last attempt to see if this fixes my problem. I would do it now, but I don't feel like this will fix it. The tech never had me do this, and they know more than I do for the computer stuff.


----------

